# cce hydraulics/cool cars



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

I heard that brian gillespie the owner of cool cars/ cce hydraulics fired one of his employees whos name i wont mention but alot of you probably know who im talking about. that employee wasnt to happy with brians decision so he decided to inform a lrm judge about how all of the cce hoppers are weighted down with lead. since this employee is a former lrm judge himself i guess brian got pretty worried and called in his friend pat burke and the guy who owns phase 1 customs for some late night frame switching. i heard the look on brians face was pure devastation. poor guy


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SQUASH_@Oct 3 2005, 01:33 AM~3931128
> *I heard that brian gillespie  the owner of cool cars/ cce hydraulics fired one of his employees whos name i wont mention but alot of you probably know who im talking about. that employee wasnt to happy with brians decision so  he decided to inform a lrm judge about how all of the  cce hoppers are weighted down with lead. since this employee is a former lrm judge himself i guess brian got pretty worried and called in his friend pat burke and the guy who owns phase 1 customs for some late night frame switching. i heard the look on brians face was pure devastation. poor guy
> *


 :0 ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Is this for real? :0


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SQUASH_@Oct 3 2005, 01:33 AM~3931128
> *I heard that brian gillespie  the owner of cool cars/ cce hydraulics fired one of his employees whos name i wont mention but alot of you probably know who im talking about. that employee wasnt to happy with brians decision so  he decided to inform a lrm judge about how all of the  cce hoppers are weighted down with lead. since this employee is a former lrm judge himself i guess brian got pretty worried and called in his friend pat burke and the guy who owns phase 1 customs for some late night frame switching. i heard the look on brians face was pure devastation. poor guy
> *


oooh shit!.......brian gillespie....is that the adam sandler looking dude?u know he was like :0


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: true story!


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)

No shit :dunno: 
:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SQUASH_@Oct 3 2005, 04:33 AM~3931128
> *I heard that brian gillespie  the owner of cool cars/ cce hydraulics fired one of his employees whos name i wont mention but alot of you probably know who im talking about. that employee wasnt to happy with brians decision so  he decided to inform a lrm judge about how all of the  cce hoppers are weighted down with lead. since this employee is a former lrm judge himself i guess brian got pretty worried and called in his friend pat burke and the guy who owns phase 1 customs for some late night frame switching. i heard the look on brians face was pure devastation. poor guy
> *



from what I understand the LRM rules say you have to re-qualify if you switch frames... :dunno: 


Well if that's true then karma caught up with them.. LoL


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

o my :0


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 3 2005, 08:11 AM~3931612
> *from what I understand the LRM rules say you have to re-qualify if you switch frames... :dunno:
> Well if that's true then karma caught up with them.. LoL
> *


that is true!  even if they get the s/p truck to work with the non-wrapped frame they will still get disqualified, the radical has the weight that needs to be removed,witch is possable.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

OLD!!! I could had told you that with their gold wagon... shit had more weight than a mofo...


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> OLD!!! I could had told you that with their gold wagon... shit had more weight than a mofo...
> [/quote me and brent built the golddigger and there isnt any weight......i'm not saying it was legal just not weighted.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> > OLD!!! I could had told you that with their gold wagon... shit had more weight than a mofo...
> > [/quote me and brent built the golddigger and there isnt any weight......i'm not saying it was legal just not weighted.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 3 2005, 01:08 PM~3932463
> *quote me and brent built the golddigger and there isnt any weight......i'm not saying it was legal just not weighted.
> *



When you all built it it wasn't wieghted.  :biggrin:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Oct 3 2005, 11:13 AM~3932485
> *if it wasn't weighted down then, why would it hit 20-30 inches and all of a suddent BAM... it hit over 60 inches LOL...
> *


the pivot piont. :biggrin: plus it's a wagon.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 3 2005, 10:14 AM~3932495
> *the pivot piont. :biggrin: plus it's a wagon.
> *



sure... lol :biggrin:

so did brian use leaded or unleaded? lol


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

ok, so the cce guy was already a judge, but didnt say anything about the lead untill after he got fired???????? so he knew before he got fired??????????


even the judges are cheating people.....................


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Oct 3 2005, 11:16 AM~3932502
> *sure... lol :biggrin:
> 
> so did brian use leaded or unleaded? lol
> *


no shit!!! whoever you seen hit it it wasnt me ,brent,or blinky!!! we could get to steadly climb to 75"(in about 5 licks)......i dont give a shit about c/c so i would say yes it was weighted,but it wasnt,again it wasnt legal but it wasnt weighted.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Oct 3 2005, 01:34 PM~3932574
> *ok, so the cce guy was already a judge, but didnt say anything about the lead untill after he got fired???????? so he knew before he got fired??????????
> even the judges are cheating people.....................
> *



AMEN. Thats exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

With Brent starting his own line......and every week thier is some kind of drama going on over thier......Could this be the down fall of CCE :0 ....tune in next week for the conclusion of.....AS THE MARZOCCHI SPINS..... :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Oct 3 2005, 01:34 PM~3932574
> *ok, so the cce guy was already a judge, but didnt say anything about the lead untill after he got fired???????? so he knew before he got fired??????????
> even the judges are cheating people.....................
> *



The judge didn't work there when he was a judge. Just before and after. :biggrin:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 01:16 PM~3933107
> *The judge didn't work there when he was a judge.  Just before and after.  :biggrin:
> *


correct he was a snap-on dealer when he was a hop judge!!!! the man in question stopped buy my house last night and we was laughing our asses off!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 3 2005, 03:17 PM~3933115
> *correct he was a snap-on dealer when he was a hop judge!!!!  the man in question stopped buy my house last night and we was laughing our asses off!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 3 2005, 01:13 PM~3933093
> *With Brent starting his own line......and every week thier is some kind of drama going on over thier......Could this be the down fall of CCE :0 ....tune in next week for the conclusion of.....AS THE MARZOCCHI SPINS..... :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DZN customs (Jul 10, 2003)

since when is Pat with phase one?? he's not in Georgetown any more???


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SQUASH_@Oct 3 2005, 04:33 AM~3931128
> *I heard that brian gillespie  the owner of cool cars/ cce hydraulics fired one of his employees whos name i wont mention but alot of you probably know who im talking about. that employee wasnt to happy with brians decision so  he decided to inform a lrm judge about how all of the  cce hoppers are weighted down with lead. since this employee is a former lrm judge himself i guess brian got pretty worried and called in his friend pat burke and the guy who owns phase 1 customs for some late night frame switching. i heard the look on brians face was pure devastation. poor guy
> *


What are they doing with all that lead?:dunno:


maybe they can make a stronger alloy out of it for the cylinder shafts.. :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by radcaddy_@Oct 3 2005, 05:30 PM~3934241
> *since when is Pat with phase one?? he's not in Georgetown any more???
> *



:dunno:

Nobody said he was with Phase 1. Besides Phase 1 went out of business.


----------



## DZN customs (Jul 10, 2003)

duh misread it


----------



## SIXTRAY (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats what they get


----------



## SIXTRAY (Oct 3, 2005)

BEEN SELLIN JUNK FOR YEARS!!! FOR EXAMPLE SELLING BLEMISHED AND SLIGHTLY USED WHEELS WITHOUT LETTING THE CUSTOMER KNOW. ALSO THIER CYLINDERS ARE WORTH MORE TO ME IN SCRAP VALUE THAN ANYTHING. THE NEW MOTORS THEY SELL FRY AFTER 5-6 HITS ON 84V


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

damn how did i miss out on all this :0 What goes around comes around!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXTRAY_@Oct 3 2005, 06:00 PM~3934558
> *BEEN SELLIN JUNK FOR YEARS!!! FOR EXAMPLE SELLING BLEMISHED AND SLIGHTLY USED WHEELS WITHOUT LETTING THE CUSTOMER KNOW. ALSO THIER CYLINDERS ARE WORTH MORE TO ME IN SCRAP VALUE THAN ANYTHING. THE NEW MOTORS THEY SELL FRY AFTER 5-6 HITS ON 84V
> *


they have a motor that is absolutly the baddest mutha fuccer out 
......but it isn't for sale to the public
:dunno:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 3 2005, 06:46 PM~3934914
> *they have a motor that is absolutly  the baddest mutha fuccer out
> ......but it isn't for sale to the public
> :dunno:
> *


i know someone who has 2 that a burnt the fuck up :roflmao:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 3 2005, 06:50 PM~3934933
> *i know someone who has 2 that a burnt the fuck up  :roflmao:
> *


 i know someone that has had the same ones in scince before last vegas show, plus the ones befor that were shooting flames to grill hotdoggs on and once the flames were put out the still worked and hopped and won at nopi.but the sacos from pro hopper are better . :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXTRAY (Oct 3, 2005)

FOR THOSE WHO DIDN'T SEE IT IN THE GHETTO TOPIC 



Well known Hydraulic Manufactuers selling LEAKY WEAK CYLINDERS, JUNK PARTS, FILLING THEIR FRAMES WITH LEAD, CHEATING AT EVERY EVENT, THEN WHEN THE CAT IS OUT OF THE BAG HOLD AN ALL NIGHT QUEERS WELCOME FRAME SWITCHING RAVE PARTY!!! AND STILL TRY AND SNEAK IT PAST THE JUDJES THAT ALREADY KNOW WHAT IS UP IN VEGAS. THAT TO ME..... IS GHETTO


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXTRAY_@Oct 3 2005, 06:55 PM~3934959
> *FOR THOSE WHO DIDN'T SEE IT IN THE GHETTO TOPIC
> Well known Hydraulic Manufactuers selling LEAKY WEAK CYLINDERS, JUNK PARTS, FILLING THEIR FRAMES WITH LEAD, CHEATING AT EVERY EVENT, THEN WHEN THE CAT IS OUT OF THE BAG HOLD AN ALL NIGHT QUEERS WELCOME FRAME SWITCHING RAVE PARTY!!! AND STILL TRY AND SNEAK IT PAST THE JUDJES THAT ALREADY KNOW WHAT IS UP IN VEGAS. THAT TO ME..... IS GHETTO
> *


 :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 3 2005, 06:50 PM~3934933
> *i know someone who has 2 that a burnt the fuck up  :roflmao:
> *



Thats because a certain someone touched it. :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

O.k. what I don't get is why a big company like CCE has to cheat to win. If it's built right it will be on the bumper and hitting big inches no matter what. If you cheat you will be found out no matter how hard you try to hide.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Oct 3 2005, 08:26 PM~3935574
> *O.k. what I don't get is why a big company like CCE has to cheat to win.  If it's built right it will be on the bumper and hitting big inches no matter what.  If you cheat you will be found out no matter how hard you try to hide.*


Karma


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radcaddy_@Oct 3 2005, 02:30 PM~3934241
> *since when is Pat with phase one?? he's not in Georgetown any more???
> *


pat and the dude that owns phase 1


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

i just rode by cool cars about 8 and the frame switching party is in full effect still.its funny how obvious they are about it.all of their dancers are sitting out front and all of the hoppers are scattered around the shop in pieces.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SQUASH_@Oct 3 2005, 08:48 PM~3935753
> *i just rode by cool cars about 8 and the frame switching party is in full effect still.its funny how obvious they are about it.all of their dancers are sitting out front and all of the hoppers are scattered around the shop in pieces.
> *




get some pictures.... LoL go back there....


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SQUASH_@Oct 3 2005, 07:48 PM~3935753
> *i just rode by cool cars about 8 and the frame switching party is in full effect still.its funny how obvious they are about it.all of their dancers are sitting out front and all of the hoppers are scattered around the shop in pieces.
> *


 no pics?!?!?! :0 that would be worth posting!


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

you know i didnt even think about that maybe i will tomorrow it looks like the festivities will be lasting a few more days.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SQUASH_@Oct 3 2005, 08:56 PM~3935810
> *you know i didnt even think about that maybe i will tomorrow it looks like the festivities will be lasting a few more days.
> *




go back there tonight..... That would be funny.....


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 3 2005, 08:00 PM~3935844
> *go back there tonight..... That would be funny.....
> *


i 2nd this. tomorrow may be to late........... they'll be hiding shit by then


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Oct 3 2005, 09:03 PM~3935865
> *i 2nd this. tomorrow may be to late........... they'll be hiding shit by then
> *



I know huh.... someone needs to go there and catch off gaurd with a few pictures...LoL


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

for real.....


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SQUASH_@Oct 3 2005, 08:48 PM~3935753
> *i just rode by cool cars about 8 and the frame switching party is in full effect still.its funny how obvious they are about it.all of their dancers are sitting out front and all of the hoppers are scattered around the shop in pieces.
> *



Who are you? :uh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I would assume that they need to leave by wed or thrusday at the latest to make it to vegas :0 .....TIC TOCK TIC TOCK 














:0


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

i wonder if there learning anything from this................mistake?


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

if anyone can pull this shit off its pat burke , he works good under pressure ! and i bet hes getting paid like a mofo .......... :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 3 2005, 09:04 PM~3936333
> *if anyone can pull this shit off its pat burke , he works good under pressure ! and i bet hes getting paid like a mofo  ..........  :biggrin:
> *



I ant mad at him at all.......get that money Pat  :thumbsup:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

so they are going to hop the single pump with a stock frame? :dunno: or is it the radical they are switching the frame on?


----------



## SIXTRAY (Oct 3, 2005)

I don't know that anyone except for the crew up there knows for sure but I'm sure they can get it all done & make it to the show in time to be disqualified. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXTRAY_@Oct 3 2005, 09:15 PM~3936407
> *I don't know that anyone except for the crew up there knows for sure but I'm sure they can get it all done & make it to the show in time to be disqualified.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ant CCE a major backer of the LRM hop comp


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

YEP. But we'll see what happens


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

Anything could happen.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Oct 3 2005, 07:26 PM~3935574
> *O.k. what I don't get is why a big company like CCE has to cheat to win.  If it's built right it will be on the bumper and hitting big inches no matter what.  If you cheat you will be found out no matter how hard you try to hide.
> *


Just because they are big doesn't mean they are any good! They got shity products so they had to cheat. The facts speak for them selves. Anybody that has been in lowriding for a time has seen companys come and go. Only the ones who treat the people right and have good products and workmanship last.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Oct 4 2005, 12:27 AM~3937254
> *Just because they are big doesn't mean they are any good!  They got shity products so they had to cheat.  The facts speak for them selves.  Anybody that has been in lowriding for a time has seen companys come and go.  Only the ones who treat the people right and have good products and workmanship last.
> *


True!
You wanna hear how they treat people, I bought a 4 pump 12 battery setup from CCE years ago, had it installed, and this was the 3rd car they did for me, plus I allways went there for parts, I was just hangin around trying to learn the basics of hydraulics and they kicked me out. I was like WTF! from then on out I would never go in there for ANYTHING! Unless I HAVE to. :uh:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 4 2005, 07:44 AM~3938106
> *True!
> You wanna hear how they treat people, I bought a 4 pump 12 battery setup from CCE years ago, had it installed, and this was the 3rd car they did for me, plus I allways went there for parts, I was just hangin around trying to learn the basics of hydraulics and they kicked me out. I was like WTF! from then on out I would never go in there for ANYTHING! Unless I HAVE to. :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well my 2 cents. which really dont matter. every major hydraulic company has gotten disqualified at one point or another. every company so its nothing new. as a matter of fact i think its the lowest someone could do is calling the judges. he never called the judges when he was working the cars and winning but now that he got fired he is doing shit like this. i feel its bullshit but to each his own. as a matter of fact i know for a fact brian doesnt do his work. so who cheated the main man that told the judges is the same person who made the vehicles illegal. and on a radical who gives a fuck that shit is too see who get the highest there isnt a legal radical out. shit everyone cheats but its not cheating unless you get caught. that is why we build nice street show hoppers this way we dont get caught up in the drama


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Isn't Blinky the guy that Brians girlfriend dumped him for?

Maybe its just a rummor............I don't know.

And really its none of my business but...............the curiosity is killing me.


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

all the guys from the ville on here and no one got a shot of them working yesterday??


----------



## 85chevy (Sep 17, 2005)

i have a question.. is cce product suck as much as everyone says... or is it just their own opinion?


----------



## 85chevy (Sep 17, 2005)

b/c i bought a set up, and its from them , and i finishing installing it. it wasn't brand new so i didn't have to spend alot of money.


----------



## 85chevy (Sep 17, 2005)

oops i meant to say i got from a friend who had them


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

lets see what brett has to say! :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 4 2005, 11:38 AM~3938715
> *lets see what brett has to say! :biggrin:
> *



:0 has he been in this topic?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 4 2005, 10:17 AM~3938976
> *:0  has he been in this topic?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 4 2005, 10:17 AM~3938976
> *:0  has he been in this topic?
> *


he was on here when i posted!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NotASnitchBitch (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 3 2005, 07:54 AM~3931565
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  true story!
> *



I can't believe Angie is letting you on here. Did you get a permission slip.Or is she right there holding your hand. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NotASnitchBitch_@Oct 4 2005, 01:22 PM~3939363
> *
> 
> I can't believe Angie is letting you on here. Did you get a permission slip.Or is she right there holding your hand.  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NotASnitchBitch (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 4 2005, 06:35 AM~3938146
> *well my 2 cents. which really dont matter. every major hydraulic company has gotten disqualified at one point or another. every  company so its nothing new. as a matter of fact i think its the lowest someone could do is calling the judges. he never called the judges when he was working the cars and winning but now that he got fired he is doing shit like this. i feel its bullshit but to each his own. as a matter of fact i know for a fact brian doesnt do his work. so who cheated the main man that told the judges is the same person who made the vehicles illegal. and on a radical who gives a fuck that shit is too see who get the highest there isnt a legal radical out. shit everyone cheats but its not cheating unless you get caught. that is why we build nice street show hoppers this way we dont get caught up in the drama
> *


Blinky is a little bitch. Eerybody that is trying to knock on cce is jealous and envies them. Blinky screwed himself and made himself look like the village idiot. Which he is.


----------



## Low61Mom (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 4 2005, 07:04 AM~3938216
> *Isn't Blinky the guy that Brians girlfriend dumped him for?
> 
> Maybe its just a rummor............I don't know.
> ...



Yeah Honey but you know she will dump Blinky when someone else comes around sniffin, thats how car sluts work.

Oh Well serves them right...CCE SUCKS!!!!!


----------



## NotASnitchBitch (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Oct 4 2005, 11:29 AM~3939408
> *Yeah Honey but you know she will dump Blinky when someone else comes around sniffin, thats how car sluts work.
> 
> Oh Well serves them right...CCE SUCKS!!!!!
> *


You all don't know jack shit get your story straight. Thats not what it is over.Blinky is mad cause Brian was doing his mom.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *Blinky is mad cause Brian was doing his mom. *


WTF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NotASnitchBitch_@Oct 4 2005, 11:22 AM~3939363
> *
> 
> I can't believe Angie is letting you on here. Did you get a permission slip.Or is she right there holding your hand.  :biggrin:
> *



i'm just stating the facts.....i'm not the 1 who is using a pussy username, stop sucking bryans dick and post up who you are!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 4 2005, 02:24 PM~3939743
> *i'm just stating the facts.....i'm not the 1 who is using a pussy username, stop sucking bryans dick and post up who you are!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NotASnitchBitch_@Oct 4 2005, 06:27 PM~3939394
> *Eerybody that is trying to knock on cce is jealous and envies them
> *




yeah that must be it :ugh:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NotASnitchBitch_@Oct 4 2005, 01:27 PM~3939394
> *Blinky is a little bitch. Eerybody that is trying to knock on cce is jealous and envies them. Blinky screwed himself and made himself look like the village idiot. Which he is.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

so is someone going to run by there and get some pictures of the frame swap? :dunno:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 4 2005, 05:11 PM~3940809
> *so is someone going to run by there and get some pictures of the frame swap?  :dunno:
> *



I am sure they are done half assing by now. :0


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 4 2005, 05:13 PM~3940821
> *I am sure they are done half assing by now.  :0
> *


LoL... damn.. I wanted to see pics of this in action...LoL.. that's why I keep coming back to this thread...


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NotASnitchBitch_@Oct 4 2005, 10:44 AM~3939528
> *You all don't know jack shit get your story straight. Thats not what it is over.Blinky is mad cause Brian was doing his mom.
> *


brian sucks ass and will tellyouwhat if this aint brian you need not reply cause if the wrong thing come out your mouth he will have to answer for it i have no problems with any cce employees just the owner


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Oct 4 2005, 05:16 PM~3940855
> *brian sucks ass    and will tellyouwhat if this aint brian you need not reply cause if the wrong thing come out your mouth he will have to answer for it  i have no problems with any cce employees just the owner
> *


what went down between you and the owner?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Oct 4 2005, 05:16 PM~3940855
> *brian sucks ass    and will tellyouwhat if this aint brian you need not reply cause if the wrong thing come out your mouth he will have to answer for it  i have no problems with any cce employees just the owner
> *



Whoever it is needs to keep peoples family out of his mouth. :0


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

wow


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

Who gives a shit? Whoever it is obviously is nothing more than a little bitch. When they grow some balls and step up to you do what you gotta do. As far as Blinky "Snitching" goes. So what shit like that happens every day. It's just that this time someone else is getting the dick in their ass. 
BLINKY Gets :thumbsup: :thumbsup: from me


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

not a snitch bitch what the fuck are you doing talking shit about peoples family step up and let every1 know who you are.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SQUASH_@Oct 4 2005, 03:23 PM~3941519
> *not a snitch bitch what the fuck are you doing talking shit about peoples family step up and let every1 know who you are.
> *


and who are you


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

What's up Jason, Blinky, and Brent!!!! I'm not mad at y'all! You all just gave me another good reason to brake the world record AGAIN!!!!!! You all are ok fabricators but face it NO ONE can build one like me! The trucks are legal w/out frame switching!! And yes it was a mutha fuckin' late nite plasma cuttin' last minute shit that I'm famous for! But, both trucks are legal and ready for Vegas Baby!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 4 2005, 05:59 PM~3942190
> *What's up Jason, Blinky, and Brent!!!!  I'm not mad at y'all! You all just gave me another good reason to brake the world record AGAIN!!!!!!  You all are ok fabricators but face it NO ONE can build one like me!  The trucks are legal w/out frame switching!!  And yes it was a mutha fuckin' late nite plasma cuttin' last minute shit that I'm famous for!  But, both trucks are legal and ready for Vegas Baby!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
I hear crickets.


----------



## SIXTRAY (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 4 2005, 06:59 PM~3942190
> *What's up Jason, Blinky, and Brent!!!!  I'm not mad at y'all! You all just gave me another good reason to brake the world record AGAIN!!!!!!  You all are ok fabricators but face it NO ONE can build one like me!  The trucks are legal w/out frame switching!!  And yes it was a mutha fuckin' late nite plasma cuttin' last minute shit that I'm famous for!  But, both trucks are legal and ready for Vegas Baby!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


First of all you don't know how to use a plasma cutter. Second of all THE TRUCK/CAR WHAT THE FUCK EVER AIN'T FUCKIN LEGAL WITH A SWITCHED FRAME YOU FUCKIN MASCARA/EYELINER WEARIN' FREAK. GO FIND JAY AND STICK TO THE NIGHTCLUBS


----------



## SIXTRAY (Oct 3, 2005)

BESIDES WE ALL KNOW ALL YOU WORK WITH IS A TORCH, HAMMER AND A WELDER ANYWAY BUTCHER BOY GO BACK TO JERSEY AN BUY ANOTHER 
BRONCO II STAY OUT OF LOUISVILLE WHERE THE REAL CARS COME OUT I AIN'T TALKIN NO TRANSFORMER/TRANSVESTITE SHIT NEITHER


----------



## SIXTRAY (Oct 3, 2005)

BITCH


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey there slapdick! Whoever you are, I'm at CCE right now why don't you come on down here and get some bitch!! I'll teach you a thing or two!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Holy shit!! :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

This is getting good. And I see blinky and brent in here.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 5 2005, 01:59 AM~3942190
> *What's up Jason, Blinky, and Brent!!!!  I'm not mad at y'all! You all just gave me another good reason to brake the world record AGAIN!!!!!!  You all are ok fabricators but face it NO ONE can build one like me!  The trucks are legal w/out frame switching!!  And yes it was a mutha fuckin' late nite plasma cuttin' last minute shit that I'm famous for!  But, both trucks are legal and ready for Vegas Baby!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FIRST OFF PAT AND I ARE FRIENDS SO ,,IF THIS IS PAT , YOU SHOULD READ PAGE 3 , I WROTE ABOUT YOU ............ IF THIS WAS PAT HE WOULD JUST CALL ME .......... SSOOOOOOOO , WHO EVER YOU ARE DONT BRING ME INTO THIS SHIT ! AND I COULD REALLY CARE THE FUCK LESS ABOUT CCE S TRUCKS , THATS WHY I HAVENT POSTED ABOUT THIS STUPID SHIT !


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

DAMN the Drama never ends in Louisville! :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 4 2005, 09:10 PM~3942667
> *DAMN the Drama never ends in Louisville!  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I fucking love it. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Drama in the Ville. :biggrin: We all know who runs the Ville and it ain't CCE. :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 4 2005, 09:13 PM~3942678
> *Drama in the Ville. :biggrin:  We all know who runs the Ville and it ain't CCE. :0
> *



Damn straight. OFF THE CHAIN!!!


----------



## blinky (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 4 2005, 04:59 PM~3942190
> *What's up Jason, Blinky, and Brent!!!!  I'm not mad at y'all! You all just gave me another good reason to brake the world record AGAIN!!!!!!  You all are ok fabricators but face it NO ONE can build one like me!  The trucks are legal w/out frame switching!!  And yes it was a mutha fuckin' late nite plasma cuttin' last minute shit that I'm famous for!  But, both trucks are legal and ready for Vegas Baby!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


good luck pat!! if anyone can pull it off its you! tell Brandon good luck! I think its great brian had to bring in somebody who knows what the fuck they are doing to get a winn at vegas since he cant keep anyone around thats any good!! I think you and me are the only ones to ever bring home cups from vegas and then treated like we didnt earn them!! GOOD LUCK!! OOOOOO yah what was that mazda siting in front of the shop missing the frame from the cab back yesterday???????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

:0


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

What's up Brent, Jason and Blinky! I like you guys, this wasn't meant for anything towards you guys, it's for all the haters!!! I'm just provin' a point that I can brake the record again!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 4 2005, 09:28 PM~3942704
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice and all but where do you hide the lead in something nice like that :dunno:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blinky_@Oct 4 2005, 09:28 PM~3942702
> *  OOOOOO yah what was that mazda siting in front of the shop missing the frame from the cab back yesterday????????      :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :rofl:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I am still wondering if it is really Pat. :uh:


----------



## blinky (Oct 5, 2005)

I have never ben on this site till today for this reason ALL THE FUCKING DRAMA!!! and im not posting anything els on this topic untill sunday after the show. There are alot of asumptions about all this shitt and I will set the reckord streight sunday night. Till then no more drama needs to start . good luck to everyone going to vegas!!


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)

wow


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *I am still wondering if it is really Pat. uh.gif*


Check for mascara


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 4 2005, 09:52 PM~3942909
> *Check for mascara
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 4 2005, 06:30 PM~3942717
> *What's up Brent, Jason and Blinky!  I like you guys, this wasn't meant for anything towards you guys, it's for all the haters!!!  I'm just provin' a point that I can brake the record again!
> *


Are you putting batteries in the gas tank again? :0


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

Now this is Pat's wife! What's up with all the haterade???? :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I am confused?? :dunno:


----------



## blinky (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NotASnitchBitch_@Oct 4 2005, 10:27 AM~3939394
> *Blinky is a little bitch. Eerybody that is trying to knock on cce is jealous and envies them. Blinky screwed himself and made himself look like the village idiot. Which he is.
> *


FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!!! you stupid ass BIOTCH!!!!!!!!!! I know who you are, there is only ony one person I have ever herd use such a stupid ******* saying like that!! I may be the village idiot but today you became the stupid fuckin bitch on a world wide web site!!! stick to what you know (eating dicks)


----------



## ExplicitDesignz (Jul 19, 2005)

Shits gettn' REAL!!! :cheesy:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

FUCK YOU YOU COBBLE JOCKEY!!! I'M NOT THE ONE SIGNED ON AS SNITCHBITCH! I'M USING PAT'S NAME!!! I GUESS YOU'VE GOT ANOTHER ASS KICKING COMING HUH YOU STUPID ASS NON BUILDING CHEATING KNARKING MOTHER FUCKER!!!! THE FIRST ASS KICKING MUST HAVE NOT TAUGHT YOU ANYTHING HUH?


----------



## blinky (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 4 2005, 07:00 PM~3942989
> *FUCK YOU YOU COBBLE JOCKEY!!!  I'M NOT THE ONE SIGNED ON AS SNITCHBITCH!  I'M USING PAT'S NAME!!!  I GUESS YOU'VE GOT ANOTHER ASS KICKING COMING HUH YOU STUPID ASS NON BUILDING CHEATING KNARKING MOTHER FUCKER!!!!  THE FIRST ASS KICKING MUST HAVE NOT TAUGHT YOU ANYTHING HUH?
> *


I wasnt talking to you I was talking to snitchbitch I dont know who you are and dont care I wasnt talking to you!!!!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

cant we all just get along :roflmao:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

HEY BLINKY! DO ME FAVOR BEFORE YOU START WITH ALL THE BULLSHIT WHY DONT YOU LOOK AT THE TIME SOME ONE CALLED YOU A BITCH! IT WAS AT 10:27 THIS MORNING. I JUST SIGNED ON HERE THIS AFTERNOON BECAUSE PAT TOLD ME TO BECAUSE SOMEONE TOLD HIM THAT SOME PEOPLE WERE TALKING SHIT ABOUT HIM!!!


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

shit is getting deep up in here :0


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

YOU DO KNOW WHO I AM! I'VE BEEN WITH PAT FOR 10 YEARS!! AND YOU DON'T HAVE TO GET SMART ABOUT IT EITHER. BECAUSE I DO KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 4 2005, 07:07 PM~3943059
> *HEY BLINKY!  DO ME FAVOR BEFORE YOU START WITH ALL THE BULLSHIT WHY DONT YOU LOOK AT THE TIME SOME ONE CALLED YOU A BITCH!  IT WAS AT 10:27 THIS MORNING.  I JUST SIGNED ON HERE THIS AFTERNOON BECAUSE PAT TOLD ME TO BECAUSE SOMEONE TOLD HIM THAT SOME PEOPLE WERE TALKING SHIT ABOUT HIM!!!
> *


so you're saying that he shouldn't reply to someone because of when they talked shit?!?!?!?!?    

If you look closely at his post, he even quoted the person he was talking to... pay attention in class or you'll get detention!!!! :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Oct 4 2005, 10:09 PM~3943076
> *so you're saying that he shouldn't reply to someone because of when they talked shit?!?!?!?!?
> 
> If you look closely at his post, he even quoted the person he was talking to... pay attention in class or you'll get detention!!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXTRAY (Oct 3, 2005)

YA'LL WANTED THEM YA'LL GETTING THEM PICS PICS PICS GRANTED THIS DONT PROVE MUCH BUT WHY WOULD THEY BE UP THERE AT NIGHT AFTER OURS UNLESS THEY WERE DOIN SUMTHIN ON THE DOWN LOW


----------



## blinky (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 4 2005, 07:07 PM~3943059
> *HEY BLINKY!  DO ME FAVOR BEFORE YOU START WITH ALL THE BULLSHIT WHY DONT YOU LOOK AT THE TIME SOME ONE CALLED YOU A BITCH!  IT WAS AT 10:27 THIS MORNING.  I JUST SIGNED ON HERE THIS AFTERNOON BECAUSE PAT TOLD ME TO BECAUSE SOMEONE TOLD HIM THAT SOME PEOPLE WERE TALKING SHIT ABOUT HIM!!!
> *


again that reply was not on anything that you quoted it had nothing to do with you


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

cce and pat b cheater cheater pumpkin eaters


----------



## SIXTRAY (Oct 3, 2005)

PIC DIFFICULTY PLEASE STAND BY


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

SO is Pat's wife posting under his name now? I am really confused now. :ugh:


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Oct 4 2005, 04:07 PM~3941811
> *and who are you
> *


im squash some know me and some dont.i dont think we have ever met but ive seen you around at a lot shows and stuff.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

That pic didn't work well. :dunno:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 4 2005, 09:29 PM~3943226
> * I am really confused now.  :ugh:
> *


So am I....if this is really you Timbuddy :scrutinize:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 4 2005, 10:32 PM~3943253
> *So am I....if this is really you Timbuddy  :scrutinize:
> *


This will tell you........................"IIIII RIDE"............. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXTRAY (Oct 3, 2005)

TESTING TESTING


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 4 2005, 09:34 PM~3943268
> *This will tell you........................"IIIII RIDE"............. :biggrin:
> *


Timbuddy :wave:


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

damm i didnt mean to cause no drama i just thought it was a funny story.i really have no beef with anyone in this shit .i give pat burke his props hes built some bad ass cars.i have no problem with brian but ive never bought any pumps from him either. it was pretty stupid to fire blinky though.every other person in louisville that knows any thing about hydraulics has worked for him or never will


----------



## SIXTRAY (Oct 3, 2005)

TESTING TESTING


----------



## SIXTRAY (Oct 3, 2005)

TESTING TESTING


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

nothing new :dunno: LOTTA LOOKIN.. :wave: hi!


----------



## SIXTRAY (Oct 3, 2005)

HERE WE GO


----------



## SIXTRAY (Oct 3, 2005)

HERE WE GO


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Just email them to me and I will resize them for you. LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I'll give you 100% credit for every photo,


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I wander whats going on in there???????  What time was it?


----------



## SIXTRAY (Oct 3, 2005)

number 2


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

This is some funny shit foreal! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SIXTRAY (Oct 3, 2005)

number 3


----------



## SIXTRAY (Oct 3, 2005)

number 4 this is all of them they would look better if someone could make them smaller I feel like a jackass I saved them as Bmp's and I dunno how to resize yet I am new to this but the people get what the people want


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Ask and you shall receive. 

[attachmentid=299672]

[attachmentid=299673]

[attachmentid=299675]

[attachmentid=299676]


----------



## SIXTRAY (Oct 3, 2005)

LIKE I SAID IT DONT PROVE NUTTHIN BUT I THINKK THEY UP TO NO GOOD CAUSE ITZ ALL LATE AFTER HOURS


----------



## SIXTRAY (Oct 3, 2005)

THEY DO LOOK BETTER SMALLER THO THANKS CUZ


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ADRIENNEK23 (Jul 9, 2005)

are they gonna make it to vegas?and if they do how high will their hoppers get running on unleaded


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

anybody know if the rear half of a mazda frame will fit a cutlass????




:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

wow you guys act like you never heard of anyone cheating. i would say 9 out of 10 lowrider legal hoppers cheat. so wtf is the difference. i guarantee somewhere on every car there is something not right. be it lead, moved brackets, hidden batteries, hidden pumps, bowed rear ends, and whatever else. its just alot of shit goes on that no one sees. so they got put on front street. i think it was wrong and a bitch move on someones part but oh well. to each his own. all i know is that it was ok to cheat all long as someone works at the company but once they no longer work there they want to sell out and rat people out. its bullshit and honestly i hope they do get the cars fixed and win now. all i know is people that live in glass houses shouldnt throw stones


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 5 2005, 04:47 AM~3944260
> *wow you guys act like you never heard of anyone cheating. i would say 9 out of 10 lowrider legal hoppers cheat. so wtf is the difference. i guarantee somewhere on every car there is something not right. be it lead, moved brackets, hidden batteries, hidden pumps, bowed rear ends, and whatever else. its just alot of shit goes on that no one sees. so they got put on front street. i think it was wrong and a bitch move on someones part but oh well. to each his own. all i know is that it was ok to cheat all long as someone works at the company but once they no longer work there they want to sell out and rat people out. its bullshit and honestly i hope they do get the cars fixed and win now.  all i know is people that live in glass houses shouldnt throw stones
> *





i hope that wasnt directed toward me.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Oct 4 2005, 09:53 PM~3944296
> *i hope that wasnt directed toward me.
> *


why are you feeling one of those things i mentioned are on your car. jk you are the one out of 10 that does cheat. by the way why arent you gone yet. seriously that was not directed towards you at all but if you are feeling guilty then let it out :biggrin:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

4 pumps, 12 batteries in a v6 cutlass. if you cant make something happen with that maybe you should consider needlepoint or something.



oh yeah, jeff just left. i fly out saturday.



"IF YOU GOT HATE IN YOUR HEART........... LET IT OUT."


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

oh i thought you were driving with rob. are you refering to me about hate in my heart. if you are you are very sadly mistaken. i do this shit for fun. i havent given a shit about a show except for the super show in 4 years. i love what i do and really dont give a fuck who can out cheat or im sorry manipulate the rulebook better than the other.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 4 2005, 09:47 PM~3944260
> *wow you guys act like you never heard of anyone cheating. i would say 9 out of 10 lowrider legal hoppers cheat. so wtf is the difference. i guarantee somewhere on every car there is something not right. be it lead, moved brackets, hidden batteries, hidden pumps, bowed rear ends, and whatever else. its just alot of shit goes on that no one sees. so they got put on front street. i think it was wrong and a bitch move on someones part but oh well. to each his own. all i know is that it was ok to cheat all long as someone works at the company but once they no longer work there they want to sell out and rat people out. its bullshit and honestly i hope they do get the cars fixed and win now.  all i know is people that live in glass houses shouldnt throw stones
> *


no cheats here!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 4 2005, 09:47 PM~3944260
> *wow you guys act like you never heard of anyone cheating. i would say 9 out of 10 lowrider legal hoppers cheat. so wtf is the difference. i guarantee somewhere on every car there is something not right. be it lead, moved brackets, hidden batteries, hidden pumps, bowed rear ends, and whatever else. its just alot of shit goes on that no one sees. so they got put on front street. i think it was wrong and a bitch move on someones part but oh well. to each his own. all i know is that it was ok to cheat all long as someone works at the company but once they no longer work there they want to sell out and rat people out. its bullshit and honestly i hope they do get the cars fixed and win now.  all i know is people that live in glass houses shouldnt throw stones
> *


no cheats here!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

dont see a pic. and before this gets out of hand. in my first previous post i said all major hydraulic companies have been caught cheating and second maybe 9 out of 10 is alittle harsh but i know there are definately more illegal than legal by the way ryderz dancers for the most part dont count. even though there are a couple of dancers who cheat to.


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

the "hatein your heart" thing is a chappelle thing, just a joke. i thought everyone had seen that!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i live a sheltered life cp. my needlepoint has been taking over my life


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 4 2005, 10:38 PM~3944542
> *no cheats here!
> *


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 4 2005, 10:38 PM~3944542
> *no cheats here!
> *


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 4 2005, 10:40 PM~3944554
> *dont see a pic. and before this gets out of hand. in my first previous post i said all major hydraulic companies have been caught cheating and second maybe 9 out of 10 is alittle harsh but i know there are definately more illegal than legal by the way ryderz dancers for the most part dont count. even though there are a couple of dancers who cheat to.
> *


no cheats on this hopper !


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

why did your radical not get to compete that one year at the supershow? not the year you were late. the year after they did inspections


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 4 2005, 10:52 PM~3944605
> *why did your radical not get to compete that one year at the supershow? not the year you were late. the year after they did inspections
> *


they said the battierie racks were to high witch they were bed hieght ! no cheats though


----------



## coax1stnking (May 16, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THIS IS THE BEST SHIT I'VE SEEN SINCE SLICED FUKIN' BREAD !!!! '' AS THE MARZOCCHI TURNS '' <--- THAT WAS FUKIN' FUNNY ! AND BY THE WAY, BLINKY YOU'RE THE FUKIN' MAN !!!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

this shit is good... cant wait to see whats said after the supershow!!! (let alone how they perform) :cheesy:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

update at 9pm last night they were still wrenching...


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Russ the spy. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Hey Private Eye Russ, do you know if they were almost done?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

PUGH PI


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 5 2005, 07:16 AM~3945190
> *PUGH PI
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i was gettin a little change done over at the carantos house, and not to mention was ballin lil jason, and jamie...LOL but i was on my way home and i was showin cheeks that they were still over there and i was laughin my ass off about it....i guess its safe to say cheaters never win....


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 5 2005, 09:18 AM~3945381
> *i was gettin a little change done over at the carantos house, and not to mention was ballin lil jason, and jamie...LOL but i was on my way home and i was showin cheeks that they were still over there and i was laughin my ass off about it....i guess its safe to say cheaters never win....
> *


Getting a little change done? WTF?


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 4 2005, 11:50 PM~3943912
> *Ask and you shall receive.
> 
> [attachmentid=299672]
> ...



like you guys were saying the pics don't really show anything going on but it's entertaining none the less..


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 5 2005, 10:51 AM~3945765
> *like you guys were saying the pics don't really show anything going on but it's entertaining none the less..
> *


I was going to say the same thing, nothing has been proved yet, but it is halarious.


----------



## ADRIENNEK23 (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 4 2005, 09:47 PM~3944260
> *wow you guys act like you never heard of anyone cheating. i would say 9 out of 10 lowrider legal hoppers cheat. so wtf is the difference. i guarantee somewhere on every car there is something not right. be it lead, moved brackets, hidden batteries, hidden pumps, bowed rear ends, and whatever else. its just alot of shit goes on that no one sees. so they got put on front street. i think it was wrong and a bitch move on someones part but oh well. to each his own. all i know is that it was ok to cheat all long as someone works at the company but once they no longer work there they want to sell out and rat people out. its bullshit and honestly i hope they do get the cars fixed and win now.  all i know is people that live in glass houses shouldnt throw stones
> *


 correct me if im wrong but doesnt the rule book say if a frame is switched it must requalify in order to be allowed to enter the super show. a rule is a rule


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ADRIENNEK23_@Oct 5 2005, 01:28 PM~3947291
> *correct me if im wrong but doesnt the rule book say if  a frame is switched it must requalify in order to be allowed to enter the super show. a rule is a rule
> *


BUT I BELIEVE POLITICS WILL PLAY A BIG PART AND ALL THIS GOING ON I HEAR HI LOWS TRANSFORMER IS SUPPOSED TO BREAK


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 5 2005, 01:41 PM~3947383
> *BUT I BELIEVE POLITICS WILL PLAY A BIG PART AND ALL THIS GOING ON I HEAR HI LOWS TRANSFORMER IS SUPPOSED TO BREAK 200 INCHES
> *


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ADRIENNEK23_@Oct 5 2005, 03:28 PM~3947291
> *correct me if im wrong but doesnt the rule book say if  a frame is switched it must requalify in order to be allowed to enter the super show. a rule is a rule
> *



I thought I already said that...


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 5 2005, 05:17 PM~3948260
> *:cheesy:
> *


same shit different day :0


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

still goin at it?


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

BEST TOPIC EVER!!!!!


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Oct 5 2005, 06:17 PM~3948632
> *BEST TOPIC EVER!!!!!
> *


Pretty damn close


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 5 2005, 02:44 PM~3947406
> *I thought I already said that...
> *


u did, just some people dont read topics before posting :cheesy:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Oct 5 2005, 07:17 PM~3948990
> *u did, just some people dont read topics before posting  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 what is this world coming too... lol


----------



## blinky (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 4 2005, 09:47 PM~3944260
> *wow you guys act like you never heard of anyone cheating. i would say 9 out of 10 lowrider legal hoppers cheat. so wtf is the difference. i guarantee somewhere on every car there is something not right. be it lead, moved brackets, hidden batteries, hidden pumps, bowed rear ends, and whatever else. its just alot of shit goes on that no one sees. so they got put on front street. i think it was wrong and a bitch move on someones part but oh well. to each his own. all i know is that it was ok to cheat all long as someone works at the company but once they no longer work there they want to sell out and rat people out. its bullshit and honestly i hope they do get the cars fixed and win now.  all i know is people that live in glass houses shouldnt throw stones
> *


whats up jimmy! I find it entertaining that you stick up for the guy that drags your name through the mud anytime somebody asks him about his 62 drop that you are painting. Your right 9 out of 10 hoppers are minuplating the rule book its just funny when the bigest dick in the industry gets caught cuz he has fucked 9 out of 10 people on this web site. If you read previous pages I sead alot of what you are reading is not true and that i would set the record streight on sunday after the show so lets do without the bitch move and sell out bullshit till you know the facts. Me and you have allways ben cool and I have allways stuck up for you anytime someone called you a jackass!! LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: so lets not let some dumb shit fuck that up!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Good post Blinky. I wonder why Jimmy is taking up for Brian. :dunno:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blinky_@Oct 5 2005, 05:23 PM~3949032
> *whats up jimmy! I find it entertaining that you stick up for the guy that drags your name through the mud anytime somebody asks him about his 62 drop that you are painting. Your right 9 out of 10 hoppers are minuplating the rule book its just funny when the bigest dick in the industry gets caught cuz he has fucked 9 out of 10 people on this web site. If you read previous pages I sead alot of what you are reading is not true and that i would set the record streight on sunday after the show so lets do without the bitch move and sell out bullshit till you know the facts. Me and you have allways ben cool and I have allways stuck up for you anytime someone called you a jackass!! LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  so lets not let some dumb shit fuck that up!
> *


hey , blinky....whats up...it's ron here in vegas....you comin out to the show....

can you believe this shit.....p.m me if you get a chance


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

:0 DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey Ron dont be late this year I like to see the radical get down.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy_@Oct 5 2005, 08:10 PM~3950055
> *:0  DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey Ron dont be late this year I like to see the radical get down.
> *


Trouble Maker. :biggrin:


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

Who Me??????????????????


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

What's up peeps! I don't know wtf is going on in the hydro world lately because I retired after going undefeated for 3 years 5 years ago. CCE asked me to get them out of a jam after being put on front street so I did. I went in and cut out all the shit in both trucks and did it my way. Both the Radical and Single Pump are legal without switching the frames and hopping higher than ever. For those who know me can tell you I never been DQ'd for anything. I even drove my truck hopper to Houston from ky broke the record and then drove it home. All my shit is legal! With the pumps out today you should be able to flip over a dump truck. And for anyone who wants to know just ask. My wife was on here last night under my name, so if anyone got dissed, sorry. Anyone who knows me knows I don't do the shit talking thing. So play nice and try not to hate on CCE they just want to win too. I don't know what everyone elses story with CCE is but I'm getting taken care of. 

PS......The late night work sessions is the only time I can get down there....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXTRAY (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 5 2005, 09:22 PM~3950154
> *What's up peeps! I don't know wtf is going on in the hydro world lately because I retired after going undefeated for 3 years 5 years ago. CCE asked me to get them out of a jam after being put on front street so I did. I went in and cut out all the shit in both trucks and did it my way. Both the Radical and Single Pump are legal without switching the frames and hopping higher than ever. For those who know me can tell you I never been DQ'd for anything. I even drove my truck hopper to Houston from ky broke the record and then drove it home. All my shit is legal! With the pumps out today you should be able to flip over a dump truck. And for anyone who wants to know just ask. My wife was on here last night under my name, so if anyone got dissed, sorry. Anyone who knows me knows I don't do the shit talking thing. So play nice and try not to hate on CCE they just want to win too. I don't know what everyone elses story with CCE is but I'm getting taken care of.
> 
> PS......The late night work sessions is the only time I can get down there....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



YOU LIKE TO GETDOWN AT CCE IN THE LATENIGHT BURNIN THE MIDNIGHT LUBE OIL WHEN YOU GET ALL GREASED UP BY BRIAN


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXTRAY_@Oct 5 2005, 07:38 PM~3950243
> *YOU LIKE TO GETDOWN AT CCE IN THE LATENIGHT BURNIN THE MIDNIGHT LUBE OIL WHEN YOU GET ALL GREASED UP BY BRIAN
> *


Will some one tell me who this guy is Please........... I want to see him bleed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 5 2005, 09:43 PM~3950280
> *Will some one tell me who this guy is Please........... I want to see him bleed!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXTRAY (Oct 3, 2005)

YOU"D LIKE TO GET ME IN MY ASS TO SEE MY ASSHOLE DRIPPIN WITH BLUD AFTERWORDS BUT THIS ASS AIN'T TAKIN NOTHIN IN IT MAYBE IF YOU CAN CATCH ANUTHER WIN BRIAN MITE LET YOU INSIDE HIM I KNOW HE LIKES TO DO ALL THE FUKIN


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

OWNED :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mab69us (Dec 20, 2002)

NEW FUKIN PAGE


> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 4 2005, 08:38 PM~3943789
> *I wander whats going on in there???????  What time was it?
> *


Lets Just Say it was late Like after 1am i rode by there a few times i was like what the fuk i was in my tow truck i should have took a hopper took it somewhere and found out the truth but what the the fuk shoulda woulda coulda but i dident


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

after this thread is over it should be locked and kept at the top so everyone can have a good laugh when they need one... :rofl:


----------



## 65supersport (Sep 26, 2003)

*After a all nighter.
CCE found one way to make there trucks hop without weight.*















:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

it's all fun now until some one gets thier eyeball knocked out! ....then it 's like FREE EYEBALL! WHOOHOO.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65supersport_@Oct 5 2005, 11:12 PM~3950521
> *After a all nighter.
> CCE found one way to make there trucks hop without weight.
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

That is some funny shit!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

IM SO GLAD THAT FINALLY THE TRUTH COMES OUT....I WAS AT LRM CHARLOTTE, NC A FEW YEARS BACK...I WAS IN THE PITS OF COURSE BEHIND THE SCENES WHEN SHORTY FROM TEXAS HOPPED HIS RANGER ( THE GREEN, WHITE AND RED ONE WITH THE REDS LOGO ON IT)...I WAS STANDING BACK THERE WITH THEM WHILE THEY WERE TIGHTENING THE BACK UP ON THE RANGER...WHILE I WAS BACK THERE BRIAN GILLESPIE STEPPED BACK THERE AND SPEAKING KIND OF LOW HE SAID TO SOME DUDE SOMETHING ABOUT THEY WILL NEVER FIND OUT ABOUT THE FRAMES BECAUSE SOMETHING ABOUT MONEY, HE MENTIONED SOMETHING LIKE " I GOT IT COVERED"...WHEN HE LEFT, SOMEONE BACK THERE GOT PISSED AND SAID HE THINKS HE CAN BUY EVERYTHING....ANYWAY IT WAS MENTIONED THE FRAMES WERE LOADED....I NEVER SAID ANYTHING....I'M SO GLAD THIS CAME OUT....NOW MAYBE THE STREET RIDES CAN HOP AND NOT HAVE TO COMPETE WITH CORPORATE DOLLARS......... 

SORRY IF I OFFENDED ANYONE.....I JUST OVERHEARD 2 PEOPLE DISCUSSING SOMETHING ABOUT FILLED FRAMES .....WITHOUT KNOWING THE FACTS, I NEVER SAID ANYTHING TO ANYONE ABOUT WHAT I HEARD...AGAIN IF THIS IS TRUE, SO BE IT....WHEN YOU CHEAT YOU EVENTUALLY GET CAUGHT....GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE...


----------



## blinky (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 5 2005, 08:17 PM~3950569
> *That is some funny shit!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice pic pat I had it hiting between 88 &90"" lets see what you got this sunday!! GOOD LUCK BRO!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Oct 5 2005, 08:23 PM~3950630
> *IM SO GLAD THAT FINALLY THE TRUTH COMES OUT....I WAS AT LRM CHARLOTTE, NC A FEW YEARS BACK...I WAS IN THE PITS OF COURSE BEHIND THE SCENES WHEN SHORTY FROM TEXAS HOPPED HIS RANGER ( THE GREEN, WHITE AND RED ONE WITH THE REDS LOGO ON IT)...I WAS STANDING BACK THERE WITH THEM WHILE THEY WERE TIGHTENING THE BACK UP ON THE RANGER...WHILE I WAS BACK THERE BRIAN GILLESPIE STEPPED BACK THERE AND SPEAKING KIND OF LOW HE SAID TO SOME DUDE SOMETHING ABOUT THEY WILL NEVER FIND OUT ABOUT THE FRAMES BECAUSE SOMETHING ABOUT MONEY, HE MENTIONED SOMETHING LIKE " I GOT IT COVERED"...WHEN HE LEFT, SOMEONE BACK THERE GOT PISSED AND SAID HE THINKS HE CAN BUY EVERYTHING....ANYWAY IT WAS MENTIONED THE FRAMES WERE LOADED....I NEVER SAID ANYTHING....I'M SO GLAD THIS CAME OUT....NOW MAYBE THE STREET RIDES CAN HOP AND NOT HAVE TO COMPETE WITH CORPORATE DOLLARS.........
> *


That's a real nice story but Cool Cars didn't own that paticular truck you are refering too. It was another competitor. This is how rumors get started. Cool Cars hadn't owned or built a radical until last year. And you think the guys (cce) are paying judges to win hops. CCE hasn't held a record in five years...they must not have paid enough..............HAH...HAH! YOUR STORY MAKES NO SENSE......PAYING OFF JUDGES TO LOSE...AND WEIGHTING DOWN CARS THEY DON'T OWN. Go drink some more hater-aid and try another story. Sorry to bust up your BS.


----------



## SIXTRAY (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blinky_@Oct 5 2005, 10:33 PM~3950709
> *nice pic pat I had it hiting between 88 &90"" lets see what you got this sunday!! GOOD LUCK BRO!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GAWD DAMN 88"-90" ?



































































WITH LEAD


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blinky_@Oct 5 2005, 08:33 PM~3950709
> *nice pic pat I had it hiting between 88 &90"" lets see what you got this sunday!! GOOD LUCK BRO!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It hittin about that I think I didn't have a stick at my shop, I didn't get the rear up any higher.


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 5 2005, 10:33 PM~3950713
> *That's a real nice story but Cool Cars didn't own that paticular truck you are refering too. It was another competitor. This is how rumors get started. Cool Cars hadn't owned or built a radical until last year. And you think the guys (cce) are paying judges to win hops. CCE hasn't held a record in five years...they must not have paid enough..............HAH...HAH! YOUR STORY MAKES NO SENSE......PAYING OFF JUDGES TO LOSE...AND WEIGHTING DOWN CARS THEY DON'T OWN. Go drink some more hater-aid and try another story. Sorry to bust up your BS.
> *


SORRY LET ME CLARIFY WHAT I SAID....I'M NOT REFERRING TO ANY CERTAIN VEHICLE, OR EVEN ONE AT THAT PARTICULAR EVENT....I'M JUST STATING WHAT I HEARD THEM TALKING ABOUT, NOT TO SAY WHAT THEY WERE SAYING WAS TRUE, AND I APOLIGIZE, NOT MEANING TO START RUMORS OR ADD TO THE HATE, JUST STATING WHAT I HEARD..


----------



## blinky (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 5 2005, 08:33 PM~3950713
> *That's a real nice story but Cool Cars didn't own that paticular truck you are refering too. It was another competitor. This is how rumors get started. Cool Cars hadn't owned or built a radical until last year. And you think the guys (cce) are paying judges to win hops. CCE hasn't held a record in five years...they must not have paid enough..............HAH...HAH! YOUR STORY MAKES NO SENSE......PAYING OFF JUDGES TO LOSE...AND WEIGHTING DOWN CARS THEY DON'T OWN. Go drink some more hater-aid and try another story. Sorry to bust up your BS.
> *


good guote they didnt build that truck and they never built a radical hopper brian bought that truck from one of his distributers becouse he didnt have anyone to build any cars at that time and wantad to hit some shows and he got the truck for a crackhead price


----------



## ADRIENNEK23 (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 5 2005, 08:35 PM~3950729
> *It hittin about that I think I didn't have a stick at my shop, I didn't get the rear up any higher.
> *


 that doesnt make much sense at all .If you were working on the truck at your shop why did you say the late night is the only time you could get downn to cool cars to work on it.and if you were at cool cars i know they have a stick.i smell a fake :angry:


----------



## blinky (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXTRAY_@Oct 5 2005, 08:34 PM~3950726
> *GAWD DAMN 88"-90" ?
> WITH LEAD
> *


you built the back half of the frame !!


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ADRIENNEK23_@Oct 5 2005, 08:39 PM~3950774
> *that doesnt make much sense at all .If you were working on the truck at your shop why did you say the late night is the only time you could get downn  to cool cars to work on it.and if you were at cool cars i know they have a stick.i smell a fake :angry:
> *


I did the single at my shop two weeks ago. Then they called me this weekend with a problem with the radical hoppers so I drove down at night to work on it. Don't be a hater if you want to know just ask bro.


----------



## SIXTRAY (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT ARE U TALKIN ABOUT?


----------



## blinky (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blinky_@Oct 5 2005, 08:42 PM~3950789
> *you built the back half of the frame !!
> *


you know it wasn't weighted!! It cleared a 78" stick at carl casper by atleast a foot and all I did is corect what you couldnt get right after you worked on it for Jason LOL!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blinky_@Oct 5 2005, 08:45 PM~3950827
> *you know it wasn't weighted!!  It cleared a 78" stick at carl casper by atleast a foot and all I did is corect what you couldnt get right after you worked on it for Jason LOL!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


who is six tray???


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 6 2005, 03:33 AM~3950713
> *That's a real nice story but Cool Cars didn't own that paticular truck you are refering too. It was another competitor. This is how rumors get started. Cool Cars hadn't owned or built a radical until last year. And you think the guys (cce) are paying judges to win hops. CCE hasn't held a record in five years...they must not have paid enough..............HAH...HAH! YOUR STORY MAKES NO SENSE......PAYING OFF JUDGES TO LOSE...AND WEIGHTING DOWN CARS THEY DON'T OWN. Go drink some more hater-aid and try another story. Sorry to bust up your BS.
> *



i WAS cce sponsored (but moved on to much better things after i got dropped!) and held the luxury hop record for 2003. 


damn, got nothing but respect for your knowledge pat, but i'd love to know what uncle brian did to get you back in his garage!!!!!


($$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$???????)


----------



## ADRIENNEK23 (Jul 9, 2005)

who is six tray.someone who worked at cool cars?


----------



## blinky (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 5 2005, 08:47 PM~3950834
> *who is six tray???
> *


dont know but he has big balls and he is a funny mother fucker!!


----------



## ADRIENNEK23 (Jul 9, 2005)

six tray - bob blake?


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Oct 5 2005, 08:47 PM~3950840
> *i WAS cce sponsored and held the luxury hop record for 2003.
> damn, got nothing but respect for your knowledge pat,  but i'd love to know what uncle brian did to get you back in his garage!!!!!
> ($$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$???????)
> *


I still owed him one, and what the hell i get to do it again for a weekend. I don't miss all this BS that's for sure. And I'm glad to see you're still at it. I still have my store in Georgetown and its doing real well good luck and look me up sometime.


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

do u still own the shop in georgetown...im askin cause i been seein that impala sit out front forever and was wondering what was up with it


----------



## blinky (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ADRIENNEK23_@Oct 5 2005, 08:49 PM~3950852
> *who is six tray.someone who worked at cool cars?
> *


who are you six tray inquiring minds want to know???? ive ben asking myself that same question!!


----------



## ADRIENNEK23 (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blinky_@Oct 5 2005, 08:50 PM~3950854
> *dont know but he has big balls and he is a funny mother fucker!!
> *


 your right about that i want to meet this guy


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 5 2005, 11:51 PM~3950864
> *I still owed him one, and what the hell i get to do it again for a weekend. I don't miss all this BS that's for sure. And I'm glad to see you're still at it. I still have my store in Georgetown and its doing real well good luck and look me up sometime.
> *


damn didnt see this musta posted at the same time...so is that you impala or a customer's? is it for sale?


----------



## BobRizzo (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ADRIENNEK23_@Oct 5 2005, 08:50 PM~3950862
> *six tray - bob blake?
> *


Nope


----------



## blinky (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ADRIENNEK23_@Oct 5 2005, 08:50 PM~3950862
> *six tray - bob blake?
> *


bob is bobrizzo


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ADRIENNEK23_@Oct 5 2005, 08:50 PM~3950862
> *six tray - bob blake?
> *


 Mr. Bob you should have stayed unknown talking that much shit to me. My favorite color is RED!


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64KyBelair_@Oct 5 2005, 11:51 PM~3950866
> *do u still own the shop in georgetown...im askin cause i been seein that impala sit out front forever and was wondering what was up with it
> *


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64KyBelair_@Oct 5 2005, 08:51 PM~3950866
> *do u still own the shop in georgetown...im askin cause i been seein that impala sit out front forever and was wondering what was up with it
> *


I pulled the frame out from under and are building a street rider out of it for me.


----------



## BobRizzo (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 5 2005, 08:54 PM~3950900
> *Mr. Bob you should have stayed unknown talking that much shit to me. My favorite color is RED!
> *


???


----------



## SIXTRAY (Oct 3, 2005)

I AM NOT A MAD ASS GANGSTER AND I DONT HATE NOONE BUT I DO NOT LIKE BRIAN AT ALL HE SKREWD ME OT SOME SERIUS DOE AND PARTS THATS ALL YOU NEED TO KNOW


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BobRizzo_@Oct 5 2005, 11:57 PM~3950919
> *???
> *


he is saying he is gonna beat your ass bob.


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BobRizzo_@Oct 5 2005, 11:57 PM~3950919
> *???
> *


he thinks u are sixtray cause someone mentioned ur name and put a ?


----------



## BobRizzo (Nov 12, 2002)

look here tough guy back it up a line or 2. I'm not six tray.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Oct 6 2005, 12:00 AM~3950946
> *he thinks u are sixtray cause someone mentioned ur name and put a ?
> *


what up james i heard you are not going after all man. ....ohyeah what james said is what i meant.


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Oct 6 2005, 12:01 AM~3950956
> *what up james i heard you are not going after all man. ....ohyeah what james said is what i meant.
> *


yeah it all fell to shit :0 but i have a interview in the morning....oops sorry for the interuption :biggrin:


----------



## blinky (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 5 2005, 08:56 PM~3950910
> *I pulled the frame out from under and are building a street rider out of it for me.
> *


bullllllllllllllllll shittttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!! damn dont you have to hop in vegas with the same frame you qualified with???? I thought there wasnt any frame swaping????????


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Oct 6 2005, 12:02 AM~3950964
> *yeah it all fell to shit :0 but i have a interview in the morning....oops sorry for the interuption :biggrin:
> *


cool good luck i will drink 1 or a few hundred for you lol......ok now back to the bullchit.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXTRAY_@Oct 5 2005, 09:00 PM~3950942
> *I AM NOT A MAD ASS GANGSTER AND I DONT HATE NOONE BUT I DO NOT LIKE BRIAN AT ALL HE SKREWD ME OT SOME SERIUS DOE AND PARTS THATS ALL YOU NEED TO KNOW
> *


You don't need to be a "MAD ASS GANGSTER", you need to be shopping for a helmet.....cause your going to need it... And this is your only warning....I suggest you appoligize... or make sure your chin strap is on tight.


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Oct 6 2005, 03:47 AM~3950840
> *i WAS cce sponsored (but moved on to much better things after i got dropped!) and held the luxury hop record for 2003.
> damn, got nothing but respect for your knowledge pat,  but i'd love to know what uncle brian did to get you back in his garage!!!!!
> ($$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$???????)
> *






oh well, good nite. good luck to all!


----------



## SIXTRAY (Oct 3, 2005)

APOLOGIZE FOR WHAT ******


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blinky_@Oct 5 2005, 09:04 PM~3950979
> *bullllllllllllllllll shittttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!  damn dont you have to hop in vegas with the same frame you qualified with???? I thought there wasnt any frame swaping????????
> *


I was talking to someone else about the Impala in front of my shop. I pulled the frame out from under it.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BobRizzo_@Oct 5 2005, 09:01 PM~3950952
> *look here tough guy back it up a line or 2. I'm not six tray.
> *


Sorry Bob!!


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

the drama grows everytime i look at this topic


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

i browsed past a couple pages of this topic, and i got a few laughs outta it, its trips me out to see that there is drama in the Ville...lololol.... Ill take this time to say wusup to a friend of mine that i havent talked to in a while..........Wusup BRENT!!! :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 6 2005, 12:08 AM~3951016
> *I was talking to someone else about the Impala in front of my shop. I pulled the frame out from under it.
> *


looks nice man is it solid...know where there are any 2 door shells ?


----------



## blinky (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 5 2005, 09:08 PM~3951016
> *I was talking to someone else about the Impala in front of my shop. I pulled the frame out from under it.
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOOO ok is that the impala you had for a long time???


----------



## BobRizzo (Nov 12, 2002)

ya know it seems like quite a few people created screen names in the last for days and it seems to be just for this topic. So whats up....

Who is Squash?

Who is SIX TRAY?

Who is No SNitch Bitch??


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blinky_@Oct 5 2005, 09:11 PM~3951042
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOO ok is that the impala you had for a long time???
> *


No I just bought a 64ss 327 to build a street car. Something clean I can drive on weedends.


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

i have a hunch of who sixtray may be.whats up vernon been a long time since you stuck your ******* nose around louisville


----------



## blinky (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 5 2005, 09:14 PM~3951065
> *No I just bought a 64ss 327 to build a street car. Something clean I can drive on weedends.
> *


cool!!!!!!!


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

this is me


----------



## blinky (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BobRizzo_@Oct 5 2005, 09:14 PM~3951064
> *ya know it seems like quite a few people created screen names in the last for days and it seems to be just for this topic. So whats up....
> 
> Who is Squash?
> ...


BOBRIZZO has man boobs!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SQUASH_@Oct 6 2005, 12:17 AM~3951088
> *this is me
> *


u still have a lincoln? :0 :biggrin: its been a while


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

are those bolt ons? :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## moondogg62 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blinky_@Oct 5 2005, 09:18 PM~3951092
> *BOBRIZZO has man boobs!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SQUASH_@Oct 6 2005, 12:17 AM~3951088
> *this is me
> *


I recognize that end of twon, where is it?


----------



## BobRizzo (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blinky_@Oct 5 2005, 09:18 PM~3951092
> *BOBRIZZO has man boobs!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


FUCK YOU.......im prefer the term chesticles.....I'm workin on it but ya know I gotta weight problem.....................































cant wait ta eat!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BobRizzo_@Oct 6 2005, 12:20 AM~3951115
> *FUCK YOU.......im prefer the term chesticles.....I'm workin on it but ya know I gotta weight problem.....................
> cant wait ta eat!! :biggrin:
> *


I feel that!


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

ohh james i cant believe you would call me out like that.that picture is old as fuck yes they are bolt ons .i still have the lincoln.wanna buy it would make a good hopper ill let it go cheap.


----------



## SIXTRAY (Oct 3, 2005)

I USED TO RUN LOUISVILLE'S HYDRAULIC MARKIT BUT DESIDED TO SWITCH IT UP I LEAVE IT AT THAT


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

i got 3 now :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXTRAY_@Oct 6 2005, 12:24 AM~3951142
> *I USED TO RUN LOUISVILLE'S HYDRAULIC MARKIT BUT DESIDED TO SWITCH IT UP I LEAVE IT AT THAT
> *


Hmmmm, the gears in my head are turning, now I think I have a hunch.............


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 5 2005, 09:20 PM~3951110
> *I recognize that end of twon, where is it?
> *


mt washington


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

jay foley????????????????


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SQUASH_@Oct 6 2005, 12:27 AM~3951170
> *mt washington
> *


Yep, I know exactly where that is, I used to know a couple girls that lived over there (Jesse Winn and Rhonda) Anyway, back to the topic at hand.


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 6 2005, 12:20 AM~3951110
> *I recognize that end of twon, where is it?
> *


u need to stop looking at TWON'S end :0


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Oct 6 2005, 12:29 AM~3951182
> *u need to stop looking at TWON'S end :0
> *


Yeah, I know man, I just cant though........... its nice :0


----------



## blinky (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXTRAY_@Oct 5 2005, 09:24 PM~3951142
> *I USED TO RUN LOUISVILLE'S HYDRAULIC MARKIT BUT DESIDED TO SWITCH IT UP I LEAVE IT AT THAT
> *


yep its vern!! thats some funny shit!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

this is slowing down ,i think i might head to WHITE CASTLE :0 :biggrin: new chicken sandwich looks good :biggrin:


----------



## blinky (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Oct 5 2005, 09:32 PM~3951203
> *this is slowing down ,i think i might head to WHITE CASTLE :0  :biggrin: new chicken sandwich looks good :biggrin:
> *


get me one Im drunk as fuck !!!! aint got no job!!!! aint got shit to do!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blinky_@Oct 6 2005, 12:30 AM~3951196
> *yep its vern!!  thats some funny shit!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

That is EXACTLY who I thought it was, is it FOREAL Vern?


----------



## ADRIENNEK23 (Jul 9, 2005)

could it be pondo


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blinky_@Oct 6 2005, 12:33 AM~3951217
> *get me one Im drunk as fuck !!!! aint got no job!!!! aint got shit to do!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Damn, thats a good one.


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blinky_@Oct 6 2005, 12:33 AM~3951217
> *get me one Im drunk as fuck !!!! aint got no job!!!! aint got shit to do!!!!!!!!!!
> *


shit im in the same boat,except the drunk part ,im too broke to buy alcohol  unemployment said 6 to 8 weeks ,i guess im selling blood next week :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Oct 6 2005, 12:35 AM~3951228
> *shit im in the same boat,except the drunk part ,im too broke to buy alcohol  unemployment said 6 to 8 weeks ,i guess im selling blood next week :0  :biggrin:
> *


You could allways work the corner downtown, you might a get a couple bucks from some tranvestite! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 6 2005, 12:36 AM~3951238
> *You could allways work the corner downtown, you might a get a couple bucks from some tranvestite! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


dont temp me   im almost that broke


----------



## blinky (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ADRIENNEK23_@Oct 5 2005, 09:35 PM~3951224
> *could it be pondo
> *


it could be!! Pondo,vern whats the difference????????? LOL!!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Oct 6 2005, 12:37 AM~3951241
> *dont temp me    im almost that broke
> *


 damn homie, thats deep,


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blinky_@Oct 6 2005, 12:37 AM~3951244
> *it could be!! Pondo,vern whats the difference????????? LOL!!!!!
> *


vern sleeps with girls...........i think :0 :biggrin: j/k :0


----------



## ADRIENNEK23 (Jul 9, 2005)

are you saying pondo has some micheal jackson in em


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ADRIENNEK23_@Oct 6 2005, 12:40 AM~3951259
> *are you saying pondo has some micheal jackson in em
> *


he didnt touch my pee pee :biggrin: pondo was cool though


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

vernon ,hahahahaha it took ccool cars gettin called out to bring vern out of the woodwork


----------



## peanut (Sep 29, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: great shit someone else call out cool cars and see who u get next.


----------



## coax1stnking (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blinky_@Oct 5 2005, 09:18 PM~3951092
> *BOBRIZZO has man boobs!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Oh Blobby! " You have mitties!" :biggrin: Goddamn i hang around some goofy muther fuckers! :roflmao: You guys know youre my D-O-Double-Geez always.


----------



## coax1stnking (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coax1stnking_@Oct 5 2005, 10:17 PM~3951475
> *Oh Blobby! " You have mitties!"  :biggrin:  Goddamn i hang around some goofy muther fuckers!  :roflmao: You guys know youre my D-O-Double-Geez always.
> *


 :scrutinize: SEKOND TO NONE KINGZ FOR EVER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :guns: toyz!


----------



## coax1stnking (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coax1stnking_@Oct 5 2005, 10:17 PM~3951475
> *Oh Blobby! " You have mitties!"  :biggrin:  Goddamn i hang around some goofy muther fuckers!  :roflmao: You guys know youre my D-O-Double-Geez always.
> *


 :scrutinize: SEKOND TO NONE KINGZ FOR EVER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :guns: toyz!


----------



## SIXTRAY (Oct 3, 2005)

I AM THE GUY YOU ALL LOVE TO HATE. COME ON GUYS I DID NOT START THIS TOPIC..... I JUST MADE IT POPULAR. WHY HATE WHAT MAKES YOU LAUGH? OR ARE YOU AFRAID OF THE POSSIBLE DOWNFALL OF THE BEAST THAT CONTINUES TO FUCK YOU EACH AND EVERY TIME YOU WALK THROUGH THE DOOR MY FRIENDS THE REVOLUTION IS JUST BEGINNING. THERE IS MORE TO COME.

SIXTRAY THE CCE ERASER HAS ARRIVED


----------



## SIXTRAY (Oct 3, 2005)

BY THE WAY PAT FUCKIN BURKE YOU KNOW WHAT? YOU AREN'T THE REAL ENEMY JUST AN ASSOCIATE. I HAVE BIGGER FISH TO FRY SO IN THAT SENSE I DO APOLOGIZE. BUT YOU HAVE GOT TO ADMIT THE SHIT IS SOME OF THE FUNNIEST SHIT YOU EVER HEARD... CALLIN UP A LONG SINCE RETIRED EX EMPLOYEE TO GET YOUR ASS OUT OF A BIND... I'M JUST SURPRISED YOU WERE DOWN FOR IT AFTER ALL THE SHIT HE PUT YOU THROUGH


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

That is definetly Pat talking. What up Pat? :wave:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by blinky_@Oct 5 2005, 04:23 PM~3949032
> *whats up jimmy! I find it entertaining that you stick up for the guy that drags your name through the mud anytime somebody asks him about his 62 drop that you are painting. Your right 9 out of 10 hoppers are minuplating the rule book its just funny when the bigest dick in the industry gets caught cuz he has fucked 9 out of 10 people on this web site. If you read previous pages I sead alot of what you are reading is not true and that i would set the record streight on sunday after the show so lets do without the bitch move and sell out bullshit till you know the facts. Me and you have allways ben cool and I have allways stuck up for you anytime someone called you a jackass!! LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  so lets not let some dumb shit fuck that up!
> *


you know what blinky you are absolutely right i cant believe i stuck up for brian either. we all know that we both have had our problems with him. you also see i am not a distributor for him anymore. i got sold out to a company in mi that sells parts at a trade center :uh: i just didnt think it was right to call a judge and talk about cheating (but like you said there are always to sides to every story so i cant wait too here yours, because i definately heard his). and as far as me and you being cool. besides you being a half pint dickhead :biggrin: lol you have always been straight with me and i have always been straight with you. like i said we will talk. HEY YOU NEED A JOB? i need to find out how to put lead in a frame. lol man at southern showdown it was one big happy family daddy brian gillespie, his 2 sons blinky and tradd gillespie, and man boob bob the over weight transvestite. WHAT HAPPENED TO THE FAMILY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: by the way blinky we cool me and brian are cool i am done with this topic till i talk to both of you in person


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ADRIENNEK23_@Oct 5 2005, 12:28 PM~3947291
> *correct me if im wrong but doesnt the rule book say if  a frame is switched it must requalify in order to be allowed to enter the super show. a rule is a rule
> *


yes i got disqualified one year because i changed the body on a radical dancer. wasnt a rule at that time. but 4 years in a row they came up with a new rule for me


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 6 2005, 10:19 AM~3952367
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Pass that shit..... This topic had me entertained all morning. :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Oct 6 2005, 10:25 AM~3952394
> *Pass that shit.....    This topic had me entertained all morning. :biggrin:
> *


All morning? Try the past three days...


----------



## 85chevy (Sep 17, 2005)

aww don't say its over?


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85chevy_@Oct 6 2005, 10:46 AM~3952539
> *aww don't say its over?
> 
> *



nobody said that... it's still early in the day...


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

i cant wait to see what everyone has to say tonight.this gets unier as the days go on


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Sunday night will be the best. :0 And I see Brett is viewing the topic also.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Im still viewing, :biggrin:


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

should i get free lead with my pumps? :scrutinize: lol good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## JESSE JACKSON (Aug 4, 2005)

these niccas done fucked up now


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BobRizzo_@Oct 5 2005, 11:20 PM~3951115
> *FUCK YOU.......im prefer the term chesticles.....I'm workin on it but ya know I gotta weight problem.....................
> cant wait ta eat!! :biggrin:
> *


Funny.....isnt that what CCE's problem was as well?


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 6 2005, 10:26 AM~3952398
> *All morning? Try the past three days...
> *


I must have passed this topic up till now. I just found it this morning.


Funny ass shit though. :biggrin:


----------



## 65supersport (Sep 26, 2003)

*BEWARE OF CCE GAURD DOG!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65supersport_@Oct 6 2005, 12:23 PM~3953141
> *BEWARE OF CCE GAURD DOG!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



WTF.... :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

CRAZY SHIT


----------



## demagogue (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 5 2005, 08:56 PM~3950910
> *I pulled the frame out from under and are building a street rider out of it for me.
> *



ARE YOU STILL WEARING MAKEUP, AND DOES IT RUB OFF WHEN YOU FUCK JEWLESPIE IN HIS PRETTY JEWISH ASSHOLE.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 65supersport_@Oct 6 2005, 11:23 AM~3953141
> *BEWARE OF CCE GAURD DOG!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by demagogue_@Oct 6 2005, 02:49 PM~3955478
> *ARE YOU STILL WEARING MAKEUP, AND DOES IT RUB OFF WHEN YOU FUCK JEWLESPIE IN HIS PRETTY JEWISH ASSHOLE.
> *


I see you drank your Hater-aid today.......Bitch!


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

This shits gettin outta hand


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

POPCORN FOR EVERYONE!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

damn this shit just keeps gettin better. Its like a Louisville Hydraulic reunion :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 6 2005, 03:48 PM~3955832
> *
> *


that aint even right


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

who is that in the pic?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 6 2005, 06:44 PM~3955809
> *damn this shit just keeps gettin better. Its like a Louisville Hydraulic reunion  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



this shit is better than a VH1 special.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 6 2005, 06:10 AM~3951033
> *i browsed past a couple pages of this topic, and i got a few laughs outta it, its trips me out to see that there is drama in the Ville...lololol....  Ill take this time to say wusup to a friend of mine that i havent talked to in a while..........Wusup BRENT!!!  :cheesy:  :wave:
> *


what up silver ! :wave: .......sending more parts your way homie , hope to talk with you soon .. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 6 2005, 08:56 PM~3956549
> *this shit is better than a VH1 special.
> *


well at the rate this shit is going it might turn into one :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 6 2005, 09:27 PM~3956757
> *well at the rate this shit is going it might turn into one  :biggrin:
> *



only if all the people involved have mullets, you cant have a VH1 special without mullets.


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 6 2005, 06:39 PM~3956803
> *only if all the people involved have mullets, you cant have a VH1 special without mullets.
> *




sadly enough vh1 plays more westcoast rap then mtv. 






dam are we getting that old??? :angry:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Oct 6 2005, 09:43 PM~3956813
> *sadly enough vh1 plays more westcoast rap then mtv.
> dam are we getting that old??? :angry:
> *



yeah, you do got a good point.


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

Timdog Who is that in the pic? How can we have a L.I.L soap opera and not know the cast?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Brian Jewellespie. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i just thought will brian and blinky have different last names now. will tradd keep brians last name. hmmmm as the marzocchi turns. w


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 6 2005, 10:02 PM~3956935
> *i just thought will brian and blinky have different last names now. will tradd keep brians last name. hmmmm as the marzocchi turns. w
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 6 2005, 07:03 PM~3956598
> *what up silver !  :wave: .......sending more parts your way homie , hope to talk with you soon .. :biggrin:
> *


More parts is good .. :cheesy: we'll talk soon homie :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:wave: Silver


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Oct 5 2005, 11:47 PM~3950840
> *i WAS cce sponsored (but moved on to much better things after i got dropped!) and held the luxury hop record for 2003.
> damn, got nothing but respect for your knowledge pat,  but i'd love to know what uncle brian did to get you back in his garage!!!!!
> ($$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$???????)
> *



cool cars equipment???


----------



## BobRizzo (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 6 2005, 07:02 AM~3952303
> *:biggrin:
> you know what blinky you are absolutely right i cant believe i stuck up for brian either. we all know that we both have had our problems with him. you also see i am not a distributor for him anymore. i got sold out to a company in mi that sells parts at a trade center :uh: i just didnt think it was right to call a judge and talk about cheating (but like you said there are always to sides to every story so i cant wait too here yours, because i definately heard his). and as far as me and you being cool. besides you being a half pint dickhead :biggrin: lol you have always been straight with me and i have always been straight with you. like i said we will talk. HEY YOU NEED A JOB? i need to find out how to put lead in a frame. lol  man at southern showdown it was one big happy family daddy brian gillespie, his 2 sons blinky and tradd gillespie, and man boob bob the over weight transvestite. WHAT HAPPENED TO THE FAMILY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: by the way blinky we cool me and brian are cool i am done with this topic till i talk to both of you in person
> *


I know that Jimmys Rod Stewart haired, lil Vern lookin, 3/4 of a whole car building, 1994 fake jersey wearin, ass didnt call me a transvestite! 


Well FUCK THAT, why dont you tell evryone how you learned that gerbils were allergic to hydro fluid!


----------



## DZN customs (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by demagogue_@Oct 6 2005, 03:49 PM~3955478
> *ARE YOU STILL WEARING MAKEUP, AND DOES IT RUB OFF WHEN YOU FUCK JEWLESPIE IN HIS PRETTY JEWISH ASSHOLE.
> *


 who the hell are you to talk shit on Pat? go up to him at a show with that bullshit and see what would happen. just cause you could never out build him, is no reason to hate him.


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Hell this is some good stuff keep it coming :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXTRAY_@Oct 6 2005, 12:24 AM~3951142
> *I USED TO RUN LOUISVILLE'S HYDRAULIC MARKIT BUT DESIDED TO SWITCH IT UP I LEAVE IT AT THAT
> *



The only person that RAN Louisville's hydraulic market was Jay, Vern wasn't even close.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radcaddy_@Oct 6 2005, 07:24 PM~3957095
> *who the hell are you to talk shit on Pat? go up to him at a show with that bullshit and see what would happen. just cause you could never out build him, is no reason to hate him.
> *


What Dirt Jersey I sure do miss that place. This guy must have mistaken me for someone that won't give him a beatin'!!!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 6 2005, 08:14 PM~3957014
> *:wave:  Silver
> *


whats goin on timdawg.... :biggrin: uffin: :wave:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 6 2005, 10:38 PM~3957220
> *whats goin on timdawg....  :biggrin:  uffin:  :wave:
> *



Plenty of work trying to get ready for next year.


----------



## 65supersport (Sep 26, 2003)

*Quote from Pat Burke: "all these years ive only used the best. Studio 5ive won me five world titles"*</span>


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BobRizzo_@Oct 5 2005, 09:14 PM~3951064
> *ya know it seems like quite a few people created screen names in the last for days and it seems to be just for this topic. So whats up....
> 
> Who is Squash?
> ...


if you look close ive been a member since jan2003


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

Who the hell is 65SuperSport?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
This is great!


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

Tell me about it. I just wish I had more time to read up on this shit. Cause by the time I get home I have done missed 7 pages LOL


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 6 2005, 08:56 PM~3956549
> *this shit is better than a VH1 special.
> *


 :roflmao: 

Maybe they'll talk about this on " I love 2005 " lol


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

dang they got paul wall's dog there too? :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SQUASH_@Oct 6 2005, 10:59 PM~3957408
> *if you look close ive been a member since jan2003
> *



why so few posts? :dunno: I think you've been waiting for this..LoL


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

Popcorn anyone?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 6 2005, 10:31 PM~3957633
> *Popcorn anyone?
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: with butter


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BobRizzo (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SQUASH_@Oct 6 2005, 07:59 PM~3957408
> *if you look close ive been a member since jan2003
> *


Yeah I saw all the others withe "members since: yesterday" and didnt really look at yours. Just kinda through me off that you were obviously a local and I didnt know who you were.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 6 2005, 11:20 PM~3957555
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> This is great!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Oct 6 2005, 11:33 PM~3957645
> *:wave: with butter
> *



have some homie....


this topic has more drama than the TNT network..


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

:0


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Oct 7 2005, 01:04 AM~3958156
> *:0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Good one!!! I guess there wont be any shit talkin tonight


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Oct 7 2005, 01:04 AM~3958156
> *:0
> *



hahaha I knew it would be a matter of time until someone did that.... :roflmao:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 7 2005, 05:33 AM~3957647
> *:biggrin:
> *


that pic is when i worked at cce , at nopi .....they have a big pic in the cce show room at that hop , the car is on the bumper and you can see me hitting it , :roflmao:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Next thing you know, The Stanton's will be on here! This is some cool shit! I say of of these guys is Brandon from Phase1Customs!


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 7 2005, 08:47 AM~3959266
> *that pic is when i worked at cce , at nopi .....they have a big pic in the cce show room at that hop , the car is on the bumper and you can see me hitting it ,  :roflmao:
> *


i was there with ya bro! i think i was your cord bitch! that was the year i danced the valvoline mazda!! i got some pics of you being my cord bitch! :biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Oct 7 2005, 01:19 PM~3960097
> *Next thing you know, The Stanton's will be on here!  *



that what i was thinking as well....


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 7 2005, 08:22 PM~3960529
> *i was there with ya bro!  i think i was your cord bitch! that was the year i danced the valvoline mazda!! i got some pics of you being my cord bitch! :biggrin:
> *


cool post that shit up , ive never seen them ...... you told everyone we hold each others cords , lol :biggrin:


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 7 2005, 05:06 PM~3962578
> *cool post that shit up , ive never seen them ...... you told everyone we hold each others cords  , lol  :biggrin:
> *


You should of kept that shit in the closet :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Oct 7 2005, 07:49 PM~3963341
> *You should of kept that shit in the closet :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


R-Kelly.................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

thats my robert ... always pissing on someone........


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

well only a few more days and the there will be plenty to talk about I assume...


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

CCE is a good company aleast to me and my shop


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locogoat11_@Oct 8 2005, 03:42 PM~3966208
> *CCE is a good company aleast to me and my shop
> *


Each to his own.


----------



## adamflow1 (Apr 22, 2005)

maybe he was wrong, and cheating, but still why clown the man?
that aint right


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

It's not ONLY about cheating. and I haven't downed anyone. The only thing is A lot of people have gotten screwed by them and they are big sponsors of the GO-LO Shows so them cheating is like NEXTEL Buying a race team and cheating in a NASCAR RACE Not good when ANYBODY does it but if you are a big sponsor it does make it worse


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

lord this is some good shit...


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Oct 7 2005, 08:54 PM~3963596
> *R-Kelly.................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

I like my CCE pumps, cylinders needs work but im still waiting on my free lead, where is it at? :scrutinize: :wave:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Oct 9 2005, 02:28 AM~3968376
> *I like my CCE pumps, cylinders needs work but im still waiting on my free lead, where is it at?  :scrutinize:  :wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

i always wondered where to buy BULK lead, maybe a CCE rep. can let me in on that?


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Oct 9 2005, 10:16 AM~3968815
> *i always wondered where to buy BULK lead, maybe a CCE rep. can let me in on that?
> *



I heard the cost of lead went up?


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 9 2005, 08:40 AM~3968857
> *I heard the cost of lead went up?
> *


Thats because Big Pimpin is stock pileing it behind his barn.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Well today is the day! I guess we'll see what happens!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Oct 9 2005, 11:23 AM~3969374
> *Well today is the day!  I guess we'll see what happens!
> *


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## peanut (Sep 29, 2002)

wish it would hurry it up im ready to see what happens next


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peanut_@Oct 9 2005, 02:55 PM~3969842
> *wish it would hurry it up im ready to see what happens next
> *


me too lol


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

so what happened in vegas? when is blinkys announcement


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Oct 3 2005, 06:26 PM~3935574
> *O.k. what I don't get is why a big company like CCE has to cheat to win.  If it's built right it will be on the bumper and hitting big inches no matter what.  If you cheat you will be found out no matter how hard you try to hide.
> *



because cce sells shit....................................................................



I HOPE THEY GO OUTTA BIS............................................................

DIRTY FUCKERS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it is the layitlow soap opera tune in to see if cce is realy cheating and what happen next time on as cce turns :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Carlo King (Sep 25, 2005)

No news yet? Guess I'll check in later.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Im waiting. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

man we are like a bunch of women wait for our fav shot to come on lol lmao


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

pat did 86 single pump truck new record, good job pat .....


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 9 2005, 07:07 PM~3971417
> *pat did 86 single pump truck new record, good job pat .....
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MightyFineFiftyNine (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah from what I found out, Pat hit 86" with the single pump Mazda, Shorty's Ranger hit 88" for 1st place....

The Yellow Mazda pooped out and only hit like 15", LOL :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:around:


----------



## Carlo King (Sep 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MightyFineFiftyNine_@Oct 9 2005, 07:39 PM~3971622
> *Yeah from what I found out, Pat hit 86" with the single pump Mazda, Shorty's Ranger hit 88" for 1st place....
> 
> The Yellow Mazda pooped out and only hit like 15", LOL :biggrin:
> *


 is this because of the frame swap????


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

well going from being told your truck will be disqualified to taking second place,isn't bad at all.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 9 2005, 09:09 PM~3971817
> *well going from  being told your truck will be disqualified to taking second place,isn't bad at all.
> *



naw that isn't bad.........that's not bad at all


----------



## peanut (Sep 29, 2002)

let the drama begin the shows over :biggrin:


----------



## Hang Time Mazda (May 7, 2002)

damn, i just got done reading 22 pages of some funny shit. i had heard lots of things about them like this but never really gave a shit about it. i just do my thing and compete against them whenever i am at a show they are at, and didnt care if i won or lost against them. and it is amazing the names that started popping up due to the topic, names i havent seen or hear of since the late 90's. well, guess i will be tracking this topic like everyone else to see what happens next.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peanut_@Oct 9 2005, 08:45 PM~3972551
> *let the drama begin the shows over :biggrin:
> *


no shit... kentucky drama lives


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

.?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

waiting for them all to get back to kentucky


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

where da hell is balinky?........


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Oct 9 2005, 10:13 AM~3968938
> *Thats because Big Pimpin is stock pileing it behind his barn.
> *



How did you know I had a barn. :angry:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 10 2005, 04:16 PM~3974819
> *How did you know I had a barn.  :angry:
> *


reminds me of the time you had spys trying to peek in your shop 

except there was about 20 pages difference


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 10 2005, 11:16 AM~3974819
> *How did you know I had a barn.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


holy shit I am good


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Oct 10 2005, 01:48 PM~3975281
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> holy shit I am good
> *



Shit...wish I had a barn....I could really stock up the cars then.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 10 2005, 01:29 PM~3975202
> *reminds me of the time you had spys trying to peek in your boys shop
> 
> except there was about 20 pages difference
> *



You mean this topic:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=116330&hl=


Oh man...I just read through that topic and laughed my ass off!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

bob rizzo is my hero


----------



## CCEBrian (Oct 11, 2005)

I buy my hoppers and my bitches.....aint that right blinky

Cool Cars is now selling plaques with a all new custom lead design.....shipping is $1500...they weigh 500 lbs

.......sorry all out of lead hammers though :angry:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CCEBrian_@Oct 11 2005, 02:41 AM~3979496
> *I buy my hoppers and my bitches.....aint that right blinky
> 
> Cool Cars is now selling plaques with a all new custom lead design.....shipping is $1500...they weigh 500 lbs
> ...


 :0


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CCEBrian_@Oct 11 2005, 12:41 AM~3979496
> *I buy my hoppers and my bitches.....aint that right blinky
> 
> Cool Cars is now selling plaques with a all new custom lead design.....shipping is $1500...they weigh 500 lbs
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CCEBrian_@Oct 11 2005, 02:41 AM~3979496
> *I buy my hoppers and my bitches.....aint that right blinky
> 
> Cool Cars is now selling plaques with a all new custom lead design.....shipping is $1500...they weigh 500 lbs
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahqahahahhahahahaha


----------



## peanut (Sep 29, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peanut_@Oct 11 2005, 11:30 AM~3980423
> *:dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn I needed a hammer too. I guess I'll just have to melt down the old radical hopper rear the POS broke anyway. Hah! Hah!


----------



## BobRizzo (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 10 2005, 11:27 PM~3979432
> *bob rizzo is my hero
> *


Your damn right I am!


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

This is 93" inchs. I don't know what the judges where smokin![attachmentid=308204]


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Looks about like 73"


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

LOOKS LIKE CCE DID ALRIGHT AT THE SHOW


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 11 2005, 04:49 PM~3983328
> *Looks about like 73"
> *


73 is still 83 more than you got! But then again its the ones that don't have shit that have to talk shit!


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

ARE YOU SURE NOBODY WAS SMOKIN ANY LEAD RESIDUE uffin: :dunno:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 11 2005, 07:58 PM~3983399
> *73 is still 83 more than you got! But then again its the ones that don't have shit that have to talk shit!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 11 2005, 07:58 PM~3983399
> *73 is still 83 more than you got! But then again its the ones that don't have shit that have to talk shit!
> *



sounds like a shop call for Truucha vol 21


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

why is the driver wheel hanging lower than the passenger ? ground uneven , cause its on the tailgate :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 11 2005, 08:13 PM~3983502
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 11 2005, 05:48 PM~3983317
> *This is 93" inchs. I don't know what the judges where smokin![attachmentid=308204]
> *


no wires on the back


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

Southern Showdown has been going under with Brian as well...


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by titoislaidlow_@Oct 11 2005, 10:08 PM~3984594
> *Southern Showdown has been going under with Brian as well...
> *


im glad i never wasted 6hrs driving to that show


----------



## peanut (Sep 29, 2002)

sure has. showdown every year is dwindling down and sucks. this year he had nopi sponser it with him. :twak:


----------



## Pablo Escobar. (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 3 2005, 12:13 PM~3933093
> *With Brent starting his own line......and every week thier is some kind of drama going on over thier......Could this be the down fall of CCE :0 ....tune in next week for the conclusion of.....AS THE MARZOCCHI SPINS..... :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## garnettdunn (Oct 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Pablo Escobar._@Oct 12 2005, 08:35 AM~3986508
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Brent will never shut cce down and he knows that. In his dreams. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 11 2005, 08:13 PM~3983506
> *sounds like a shop call for Truucha vol 21
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by garnettdunn_@Oct 12 2005, 04:56 PM~3988521
> *:biggrin:
> Brent will never shut cce down and he knows that. In his dreams. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Fuck CCE :biggrin:


----------



## garnettdunn (Oct 5, 2005)

Opinions are like assholes everybody has one. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by garnettdunn_@Oct 12 2005, 11:56 PM~3988521
> *:biggrin:
> Brent will never shut cce down and he knows that. In his dreams. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


i dont dream of shutting anyone down , AND I DONT HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WITH CCE ,, or bryan , hell half his employees are my friends , i do my own thing , and i dont worry about everyone elses business , i have my own to control , and we are growing everyday , REAL LOWRIDERS WANT TO BUY GOOD PARTS FROM A REAL LOWRIDER ........ watch for pitbull in the trucks of the baddest rides in 06 , youll see !


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 12 2005, 06:49 PM~3988826
> *i dont dream of shutting anyone down , AND I DONT HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WITH CCE ,,  or bryan , hell half his employees are my friends , i do my own thing , and i dont worry about everyone elses business , i have my own to control , and we are growing everyday , REAL LOWRIDERS WANT TO BUY GOOD PARTS FROM A REAL LOWRIDER ........ watch for pitbull in the trucks of the baddest rides in 06 , youll see !
> *



The Truth.


----------



## garnettdunn (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 12 2005, 03:49 PM~3988826
> *i dont dream of shutting anyone down , AND I DONT HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WITH CCE ,,  or bryan , hell half his employees are my friends , i do my own thing , and i dont worry about everyone elses business , i have my own to control , and we are growing everyday , REAL LOWRIDERS WANT TO BUY GOOD PARTS FROM A REAL LOWRIDER ........ watch for pitbull in the trucks of the baddest rides in 06 , youll see !
> *


Brent you haven't figured out who I am have you I knew I would get a rise out of you. You and yoir hot wife need to take your asses over and see my dad. I know your cool with Brian.


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

one question.... how does a dude that looks like a family member of the adams family pull bad bitches?


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by garnettdunn_@Oct 13 2005, 01:26 AM~3989140
> *Brent you haven't figured out who I am have you I knew I would get a rise out of you. You and yoir hot wife need to take your asses over and see my dad. I know your cool with Brian.
> *


thought it might be you , no rise here ...... get that hot rod done , i was just asking moonyos about it yesterday , cant wait too see it .....


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Oct 13 2005, 01:34 AM~3989202
> *one question.... how does a dude that looks like a family member of the adams family pull bad bitches?
> *


gotta have some big inches , :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 12 2005, 05:41 PM~3989262
> *gotta have some big inches ,  :roflmao:
> *


TOO MUCH INFO. :biggrin:


----------



## garnettdunn (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 12 2005, 04:40 PM~3989249
> *thought it might be you , no rise here ...... get that hot rod done , i was just asking moonyos about it yesterday , cant wait too see it .....
> *


Its not who you think I have tits and I look like my dad


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by garnettdunn_@Oct 12 2005, 07:45 PM~3989298
> *Its not who you think I have tits and I look like my dad
> *



Man boobs? :dunno:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by garnettdunn_@Oct 13 2005, 01:45 AM~3989298
> *Its not who you think I have tits and I look like my dad
> *


ooooooooooohh dam , havent seen you in a while ..... i wouldnt really say you look like your dad , lol ....... tell him to call me sometime , hes to hard to catch ..


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Oct 12 2005, 06:34 PM~3989202
> *one question.... how does a dude that looks like a family member of the adams family pull bad bitches?
> *


that bitch gets a pay check, thats how!


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Oct 13 2005, 02:22 AM~3989566
> *that bitch gets a pay check, thats how!
> *


that bitch , is my wife ....... lets not get personal !


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Brent empty your PM box! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 12 2005, 07:26 PM~3989594
> *that bitch , is my wife ....... lets not get personal !
> *


not u brent


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 12 2005, 08:26 PM~3989594
> *that bitch , is my wife ....... lets not get personal !
> *



He was talking about Brian.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 13 2005, 02:58 AM~3989786
> *He was talking about Brian.
> *


sorry , guess thats what i get for being on this topic anyway ..... im outta here :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 12 2005, 09:03 PM~3989811
> *sorry , guess thats what i get for being on this topic anyway ..... im outta here :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 12 2005, 08:03 PM~3989811
> *sorry , guess thats what i get for being on this topic anyway ..... im outta here :biggrin:
> *


just a misunderstanding


----------



## garnettdunn (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 12 2005, 06:03 PM~3989811
> *sorry , guess thats what i get for being on this topic anyway ..... im outta here :biggrin:
> *


Hey stop by and see what dad has done to the garage its Garnett's Hotrod Shop. Tell your wife I said hi. And hope to see you guys sometime. But its been a while since I have seen you all. I hear your wife is still hotter than ever.Well good luck with the business.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Oct 11 2005, 07:31 PM~3984351
> *no wires on the back
> *


If you look the back tires are the same size as the front and the other back tire is a wire. I got a hole in it right before we tested, so I put the spare on it 205/75/14 same as the rest of the tires. I think it was actually smaller because it is bald.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

thats good to know


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

man it is way after sunday and balinky hasn't been on here layin it to em?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

its way after sunday and i'm suprised there hasnt been much more shit talkin....


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah the Soap opera is starting to drag !! Damn


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

the marzicchi broke a key and the shows over folks theres nothing to see here move on thank you.


----------



## garnettdunn (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 12 2005, 04:47 PM~3989323
> *Man boobs? :dunno:
> *


No honey I am a girl. Brent knows who I am . I am Garnett's Daughter.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by garnettdunn_@Oct 13 2005, 01:15 PM~3993252
> *No honey I am a girl. Brent knows who I am . I am Garnett's Daughter.
> *



I was joking. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

<-------------------- Waiting, humming the Jeapardy song. :rofl:

Where is Blinky?


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

where has all the soap opera cast disappeared to,no blinky,no ccebrian, no vern or whoever sixtray is. come on guys i need some comedy


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

We need some kind of explination! Since there is NO MORE drama, who are all these people?


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 14 2005, 07:16 AM~3998445
> *We need some kind of explination! Since there is NO MORE drama, who are all these people?
> *


 

We get 25 pages of drama and then no explaination of what went down at all :dunno:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

matne they meant this sunday?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Doubt it :angry:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 14 2005, 04:16 AM~3998445
> *We need some kind of explination! Since there is NO MORE drama, who are all these people?
> *


Haters!.......That's all!........Just some bitch ass haters!!!


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

damn is this a case of what happens in vegas stays in vegas? is blink still there? wtf happend


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

I have sat and listened to as much as I can with out saying anything. Pat what happened to you bringing home all the Super Show Championships? I know we have one of them!


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Oct 14 2005, 08:01 PM~4002439
> *damn is this a case of what happens in vegas stays in vegas? is blink still there? wtf happend
> *


Ssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Oct 17 2005, 10:50 AM~4014829
> *I have sat and listened to as much as I can with out saying anything.  Pat what happened to you bringing home all the Super Show Championships?  I know we have one of them!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------

